# Saw it, sat in it, want it.



## SUVAGEN (Aug 13, 2011)

I was driving by my local Audi dealer, from whom I was waiting for a return call, when I saw what I thought was the Q5 out front, so I decided to stop in and sit in it. I have been watching a pre-owned one, but have been grimacing at the cost. Lo and behold! It was the big boss' Q3 and I got to sit in it, and check the seats, and back for space. It feels much bigger than the A3. I had written off the Q3 as being too small but it is perfect for me! I am tall and my kids are tall but I rarely drive them around anymore and the rear seat room is fine for that! 

I told the sales guy, this is it! Find me it in white with a tan interior, and does it come in diesel? 

OK, in my defense, I have not been looking for a new car until last week when I found out my 2008 VW Passat VR6 4mo wagon needs $4K in repairs, and suddenly I was trust into the buying scene. I absolutely adored my Passat and wanted something like it but in a small SUV - and preferably diesel. I thought I wanted a MB GLK, but no family member of mine would be able to access the back seat.

Imagine my surprise that it isn't available yet. But, but, but..... I just sat in one out front.

I gather the diesel is a 2016 (which, ironically is when I planned to get a new car) model; when are the gas ones due out? 

Gee... so close...


----------



## Creekmoose (Dec 14, 2013)

I went to the test drive. Yes it is nice and roomy, I am 6'4" and I felt it was much roomier than the new A3.

In fact, it would be perfect for me if they would offer it with a proper motor and transmission, but they are not.

Come on Audi, the motor and transmission of the 2008 Tiguan !!!:screwy:


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

I'll wait to see if the MQB based Tiguan will come in diesel and 4motion form. Otherwise, it's a GLA, Golf R, or nothing for me. I can't rationalize buying a new car at this price point on a ten year old platform (PQ35).


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

Creekmoose said:


> In fact, it would be perfect for me if they would offer it with a proper motor and transmission, but they are not.
> 
> Come on Audi, the motor and transmission of the 2008 Tiguan !!!:screwy:


That is TOO bad. I wonder if they will swap drivetrains after a few model years in here in NA?


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Sincity said:


> That is TOO bad. I wonder if they will swap drivetrains after a few model years in here in NA?


Sure, most likely when the MQB Q3 shows up in the US somewhere around 2017.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

It may be an older powertrain, but it is well sorted. APR has a tune that from what I read really wakes it up. I have already ordered my Q3 (White/Black) and will hopefully like it still to order another when the diesel or S model comes out down the road. I sat in a few in Europe and they are a perfect size and nicely equipped package.


----------



## s0l0ma (Oct 15, 2010)

Drove one duriong the weekend. Awesome lil SUV. I'm currenty waiting for the .:R, but Q3 is definitely second on my lost. Might wait a bit till S-line shows up tho.


----------



## charliemike (Jul 22, 2001)

VR6Now said:


> Sure, most likely when the MQB Q3 shows up in the US somewhere around 2017.


That explains why it's using the 2.0T from the old GTI/current GLI. I thought the Q3 was a MQB vehicle.

What is Audi thinking?


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

charliemike said:


> That explains why it's using the 2.0T from the old GTI/current GLI. I thought the Q3 was a MQB vehicle.
> 
> What is Audi thinking?


Exactly. Basically this is a 10 year old car that Audi is trying to pass off as "new". :screwy:

Shows how far behind we are for model releases. I actually thought that our market mattered to Audi.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Saw it three years ago, don't want it*



struTTer said:


> Exactly. Basically this is a 10 year old car that Audi is trying to pass off as "new". :screwy:
> 
> Shows how far behind we are for model releases. I actually thought that our market mattered to Audi.


Not only, that, but they are releasing a brand new model to North America that is being face lifted in a matter of months! This car needs to be steered clear of in so many ways inside and out, it's just ridiculous. I feel really bad for the person who buys one of these, gets it serviced next fall, and then sees their one year-old new model vehicle with a different face, trims bits, exhaust, and an updated interior sitting on the lot. Oh wait, that me was me back in 2009 when VW did the same thing with the MKV Jetta Sportwagen facelift, after being on the market for one year. It's sad how informed you need to be to buy VW / Audi product.


----------

